# Will this work?



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What the heck is a push bike?

I did one similar, but had it connected to the largest front sprocket.


----------



## Zoggthefantastic (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, english term for a normal bicycle that you pedal


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Oh...ok, here we call that a bicycle, or bike for short.


----------



## Zoggthefantastic (Mar 26, 2012)

As do we, but bike can also mean motorbike so i thought i'd try and dis-ambiguate, back fired a bit though, d'oh!

As for connectiing to the front Chain ring, that was my main concern with this design, that by connecting to the rear i wouldn't be able to get a suitable ratio?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Depends entirely on the gear ratios and the motor's power band. I just used the front because I didn't want the complexity of messing with the derailleur and tensioner.

Not too many bike experts aroud here though, I hear there are lots on endless sphere


----------



## Zoggthefantastic (Mar 26, 2012)

Ta, I'll check that out.


----------

